# 2004 and 2005 GTO



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

hey everyone, how big of a difference power wise is there really between the 2004 motor and the 2005, I mean, off the line power, passing power, 0-60, quarter mile and such?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

50hp can make a WORLD of difference. essentially, everything is a half second quicker, or 5 car lengths.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i'm assuming you want to know about the performance difference.. because your weighing the 04 against the 05?? i would be more concerened with buying a used gto, because someone could have beat the snot out of it..50 hp is a decent amount of power, but its not night and day...if there is any 04,s left the money you save, would turn it into a rocket... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

you dont think a 5 car length increase is a night and day difference?


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

NAAA...i rode in a 05 auto and it didnt seem that much more powerfull acually my 04, 6 sp seemed as fast, {but that the difference between auto and stick}...10+ grand for 50 hp...i dont think so !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I could argue fact against the butt meter, but will just say if yours feels faster, rock on! 

I wouldnt go racing an 05 auto though...


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

im sure a 05 would take me, but just dont think the premium price is worth it... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Maybe not, but since the 06 is hitting the lots now, the price on existing 05 will drop to 25-27k, or just a few thou more than an 04 sitting on the lot. And for the LS2 motor, its a gain I am willing to take. Although when I finally get ready (i.e., have enough cash), I will end up with an 06.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

hell.... if you can get a new 05 for 25,000.........JUMP ON IT !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

*whistles*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Woodbrdige Pontiac is selling both of their 05's for that price, here are the links to them.

2005 Midnight Blue - Auto
http://www.woodbridgepontiac.com/Pontiac/25895_1.html

2005 Torrid Red - Manual
http://www.woodbridgepontiac.com/Pontiac/25894_1.html


They also have a Solstice on the lot.

http://www.woodbridgepontiac.com/Pontiac/6318_1.html


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

its 29,111 after incentives ????


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

if you email them they give you a WAY different price!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

if you can get one for 25 grand what are you waiting for ???you could be a proud owner of a gto !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

little problem with my current car and a LOT of negative equity! To the tune of 11,000 !!! Courtesy of a go-to-hell Corvette that was a HUGE lemon and wasnt worth squat when I got rid of it.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

trade that vette in on it.. and have a nice small payment ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I traded the vette in on my cavalier (current car this moment) and that is what has all the negative equity. See, a cavalier aint worth SQUAT so until they come up with a way to give me more for my trade.........im stuck!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

you traded a vette in on a cavalier ???... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that SUCKS dude...its also very very funny


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

your telling me!!! I had to though, was in a financial bind, ran out of money from my accident, and averaging $2000 a month on repairs since I owned it was killing me! So I needed something cheap, economical, and reliable to help me get back on my feet.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

2 g's a month in parts WTF.????????


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

busted trans twice, never found out why, rear half shaft universals got replaced, new shocks, 2 sets of brakes, new radiator, new weatherstripping, new optispark, new plugs and wires, new thermostat, new wheels and tires, aligned 4 times, and replaced all bushings in rearend. AND THEN it decided to blow the torque converter. I had enough, got that fixed, traded it in. Total cost in repairs for this vette was $12k


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

SOUNDS REBUILT to me....after all that why sell ...it was new???


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

after all that, the transmission wasnt fixed, it still overheated, and it STILL leaked even with the new weatherstripping.

Damn lemon !!!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

well.. its those ****t auto trans..anyway it time to get some turkey :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

nope, it was just THAT car, the transmissions were blowing due to overheating. Somewhere between the trans, lines, and cooler there was a blockage. Wasnt interested after the third rebuild in continuing repairs.

My 98 was an auto and lived to over 1000 burnouts, donuts, powerbrakes, dragstrip episodes. 

My turkey aint til 3 and I am at work so I got alllllllllllll day.


----------

